# Domain Controller Issues!! PLEASE HELP



## longshanks13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I am in desperate need of some advise!

I recently introduced a Server 2008 domain controller in to our 2k3 domain and it has been working perfectly well for for the past couple of months. All our server are virtualized using VMWare and after building the 2008 server I created a template from the built VM (DCPROMO hadn't been run, just pactched and joined to the domain!) I foolishly created a new VM from this template yesterday as I was getting ready to migrate my F&P server from 2k3 to 2008 and when it fired up I realized that the computer name was the same as the DC that I set up previously. In a panic I re-named the new server so stop any conflicts but thats where the trouble started.

When renaming the server AD has for some reason renamed the DC in the DC OU. 

I tried to login to the DC but it comes back with an error "The security database on the server does not have a computer account for this workstaion trust relationship"

I understand why this is happening as there is now no computer account for this DC in AD.

I guess all I need to do is re-join it to the domain but I am having no luck in logging in and as it is now a DC there is no way to login to it locally.

I thought I might be able to re-build DC with the same name / ip etc and run through the ADPREP again but when running this on our main DC that holds all the FSMO role it fails with "Adprep encountered a Win32 error." I have run DCDIAG and it looks a bit of a mess. It comes back saying the server holding the PDC role is down but I know that this role is on the the good server which holds ALL the roles.

Is it possible to resurect the DC or would it be better to build a new one and if so Is there away to cleanup all traces of the DC that I have messed up so I can run ADPREP succesfully.

Sorry for the rant but I have seen sat in from of my PC for a nearly 12 hours trying to sort out a mess I made myself!

Please help!!

Many thanks.

Matt


----------

